# sunroof problems



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

My sunroof was not working so I replaced the motor with a used one. Now it opens but not all the way and I have to pull on it to close it.
Are there any adjustments or alignment procedures that I need to do ?
With the sunroof motor removed I have to push and pull with some effort to open and close it. Is this normal ?

I removed the entire sunroof to lube and look for any adjustments but could not find any adjustments.

I don't want to buy a new motor unless I'm sure it will fix it. New motors are $200.00.

Any help with this would be appreciated.

Dennis


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

What you could try to do is lube up the seals somewhat. What i used to do on my old honda del sol when the windows wouldn't go up all the way was lube it up with some (dielectric grease)spark plug grease (100% silicone) or use some silicone spray to lube it up. It did wonders for the seals, and the motors as well because there was less friction.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

*Sunroof motor*

Hi Dennis, 
I am also having some sunroof problems, I don't have a solution for your issue but will be watching. However, you can help me if you have your old broken motor. I could definitley use the wire connector on the old motor. Can we make a deal? Just cut the wires from the base of the motor, I'll take the 6 or so inches of wires and connector if available. Thanks


----------

